# Model X or S?



## Seemanov23 (Mar 10, 2021)

Planning to buy Tesla, which one is better X or S?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

You're gonna have to give us more decision parameters than that...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

One is a sedan and one is an SUV. I don't like SUVs... 

Do you have any criteria that factors into your design?

My order of preference is 3 > S > X > Y


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My order of preference is 3 > S > X > Y


Mine is probably Y>3>S>X. I really like the compact SUV design of the Y, and HATE the falcon-wing doors of the X. 3(especially P3D) is quite sporty while being surprisingly roomy. The S is just too bulky for my taste. So, to answer the OP directly...S over the X, but Y and 3 over all!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

If I have to only vote on what we have - redesigned Plaid S.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> HATE the falcon-wing doors of the X


One week before we hit the buy button on our model X, I said something similar, and said I would NEVER consider buying one because of the doors. I spent the first year or so trying not to open them in public because I thought they were too showy. At some point, I got over it when I realized no one even notices. Just today, I was thinking how much I like them. I packed and unpacked the car totally full today, and it is truly amazing how easy it is when doors are out of the way. It's really just like having 3 hatchback doors. I'll take my flappy-wing faberge Tesla model X over the model S.

My other favorite advantages of the X over the S:
- helicopter windshield
- auto open/remote close doors (this isn't just a party trick... huge functionality that I can open or close any door on the car while sitting in the drivers seat)
- no way would some of the elderly people in my life be able to step down to get in an S


----------

